# Should I buy this 2008 Specialized Stumpjumper Elite for $800? Lots of pictures!



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

I found a stock 2008 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite that looks to be in 9/10 condition. However this is only through pictures and you never know until you see it in person I guess. I managed to talk the guy down to $800 which is somewhat good it seems looking at bicycle blue book.

Do you think this is a good deal? Does this bike look as pristine as I think it is? I have to drive an hour there just to look at it so opinions are greatly appreciated! Also the price is a firm $800, I'm pretty sure if I offer him $795 when I'm there he will tell me to drive home, so no hope on a lower price. 

Here's a link to bikepedia for the specs and bicycle blue book for the price.

2008 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite - BikePedia

2008 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite - New and Used Bike Value


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

looks in great condition, but I would def give it a mark 1 eyeball first to check for cracks but it doesn't look like its been thrown around, hell it doesn't even look like its been offroad much lol


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks like the guy has taken good care of that bike. I'm not sure you'd get any better for $800.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Definitely looks barely ridden. As it was mentioned, go over it very well to check for cracks and damage. It's easy enough to clean a bike up and make it look good. Check the suspension functionality, pivots for play, etc... Might even be worth seeing if the seller will meet you at a shop so they can have a look at it. Most shops will give a free estimate on a bike. If it's in great shape, you could do a hell of a lot worse for $800.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd jump on it for that price. Looks like a sweet deal.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I bet they bought this and didn't get around to riding it. If everything checks out in the test ride, buy it. It's not the latest and greatest, but $800 seems like a great deal to me.


----------



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

I bought it! So here's the deal, the front brake needs to be bled because I can pull it waaaay too far in before it starts working. The fork and rear shock are both leaking a little but functionally they are both awesome. 

However this bike looks and feels amazing, I looked at a 2014 Carve the other day in the store that was new and it felt like it was more beat up than this bike from people test riding it in the parking lot. 

I checked the pivots for play but I didn't feel anything, but I didn't take the wheels off to check, just tried pulling on the swingarm and frame while on the ground. Also although the fork and shock are leaking oil, I'm pretty sure the seals have just deteriorated over time, I don't think the suspension has seen much action at all. I mean, there is hardly any nicks on the bike from riding!

I think I did pretty well for $800, but I'm not totally sure. My to do list is; fork oil/seal, shock oil/seal, rear brake pads, bleed front brake. Than it should be ready to go


----------



## South_of_Nowhere (Aug 23, 2014)

Take it to your LBS and have them give it a full tune. It'll add a bit more to your overall purchase cost, but if the seals are leaking, etc, it's probably safe to assume there might be a few other areas that need a little love to get it back into peak condition.

Congrats on the new-to-you bike! Stumpys are awesome bikes, you've definitely got a great ride there!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I would have probably recommended bleeding the brakes anyway. It's hard to say if it's ever been done before on that bike. Hopefully you're right and the seals just need to be replaced in the shock and fork. The good news is even if you spend a bit of money getting it back in shape, you still got a pretty good deal in my opinion. $800 doesn't buy much these days.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Hmmmm....you sure the seals are leaking and you're not just seeing a little residual oil on the stanchions/slider (which is common even with new stuff)? If the oil you're seeing is fresh looking instead of all black and gunky and it's just a little bit, I think you might be all set. That thing looks to be pretty damn clean and lightly used to have all the seals be worn out; I've got forks/shocks that have been beaten for a number of years without leaking.

BTW, Fox shocks are super easy to do rebuilds on yourself, and they kits are dirt cheap. Look into this before having a shop charge you an arm and a leg to do it.


----------



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> Hmmmm....you sure the seals are leaking and you're not just seeing a little residual oil on the stanchions/slider (which is common even with new stuff)? If the oil you're seeing is fresh looking instead of all black and gunky and it's just a little bit, I think you might be all set. That thing looks to be pretty damn clean and lightly used to have all the seals be worn out; I've got forks/shocks that have been beaten for a number of years without leaking.
> 
> BTW, Fox shocks are super easy to do rebuilds on yourself, and they kits are dirt cheap. Look into this before having a shop charge you an arm and a leg to do it.


If I just push down on the bike to pump the fork a couple of times at a standstill, I can get a tiny ring of oil to appear. It looks to be clean for the most part. Although it does look like it picks up random dirt from the wipers in some spots, but the oil looks like maybe an amber/golden color. It's hard to tell because the ring of oil is so small. I probably could get a more to come out if I rode it, which I'll try later today. And although I will probably change the oil/seals anyway, it would be awesome to know that it isn't necessarily even needed 

EDIT: Also I noticed the left wiper is a little greasy, probably from the oil coming out.

Also after reading about the triad rear shock, I think I'm just going to go ahead and buy a new fox RP32 7.5x2. From what I read the extra travel in the back doesn't make that much of a difference but the shock is significantly better than the Triad, which is of course the stupid size of 7.25x1.75.

And lastly, I found that out of everything on the bike the main thing that was worn out was the largest chain ring on the front (crank?). Which in my opinion is weird since the other two chain rings seem like they are at 80%. Makes me think that they used this to commute on flat ground and not in the dirt going up hills. Just a thought though


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds to me like the fork is fine. I wouldn't worry about seals myself, but as I said, you can do them on the cheap. Check youtube for video walkthroughs on changing them.


----------



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> Sounds to me like the fork is fine. I wouldn't worry about seals myself, but as I said, you can do them on the cheap. Check youtube for video walkthroughs on changing them.


Well that makes me feel better 

I'm going to change them just so I know that it's taken care of, but at least that means that it may have been serviced recently or just not used very much.


----------



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

I just got a quote from my bike mechanic that it would be $75 for new seals/oil for the fork and $15-20 to have the front brake bled. I'm going to have him do the front brake, but would it be worth it to have them do the seals and oil? I figured he could go over the bike while he was at it, and possibly tell me if the fork needs anything else. Since I will most likely have no idea what I'm looking at if I do the seals/oil myself. 

Any opinions on this?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Ask him to take a peek at the fork and see what he thinks.
So much easier to evaluate in person.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh, and those brakes have a lot of adjustability.

You may not even need a bleed - have you fiddled with the pad contact adjustment yet? I believe you can back out the red adjuster on the caliper to get the pads to hit sooner (you'll want to verify this). Might want to give it a shot before spending any $$.


----------



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> Ask him to take a peek at the fork and see what he thinks.
> So much easier to evaluate in person.


Will do! I'm hoping he gives me an honest answer.

Also I tried the brake adjustment and unfortunately no luck. However I am notoriously bad at adjusting things on a bike, so maybe the mechanic will be able to adjust it properly without having to bleed it.


----------

